# HBH Homebrew, looks better than the other recipes I have tried.



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Hands down without a doubt the best E.O. recipe can be found here....

http://www.beesource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-275533.html



This is the ingredient you are missing to make your mix "look right"
I didn't feel the need to use it.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_laureth_sulfate


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

FTIW You can emulsify without adding anything. Just put it in a blender and run it for about 5 minutes and it will stay emulsified for months.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>when it cools a minute it is still thick and a little orange colored.
If it's changing color after you cook it, it's breaking down. Caramelized sugar is not good for bees, caramelized lecithin can't be either.

You make a HBH concentrate, (add lecithin so add high levels of EO can be mixed). Then take 2 tsp concentrate and cut it in 1 quart of sugar water.

When i have made it I skip the concentrate step. Add sugar, EO then water to the one gallon batches I make, shake a few time let it sit a few minutes for the sugar to melt then shake again. No need for lecithin (thought I read it's not good for bees).

I don’t mix it much, don't want to cause robbing.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Flower Planter, its not breaking down it's not carmelized, the heat helps it dissolve in the water. The granules have a slight orange color in the container. When you add the sugar it turns the milky yellow like the store bought unless you sdd to mutch then it starts to clear. Mbeck, how do you figure Sodium Laureth sulfate? It is not listed on the bottle or in any of the documents I have found? I have seen recipies with dish detergent because it has that in it. Where are people getting that from?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I googled HBH And Pro-health labels And neither currently use it . Mann Lake even promotes the fact they don't use it.
I checked an old label of Pro-health (2 yrs?) I have and it does list it as an ingredient.

I never used it.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Mbeck, I thought is was something like that. I have a bottle and it is not listed on it. Anyway, this batch I made is the right color, you could pass it off for HBH, I am happy with it, bees like it. How did you come up with your recipe?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I found some promotional material on the "Internets" listing the final mixed concentration of E.O.'s. I think it was 2 tsp provides (x) ml of E.O. I just went from there.


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

I use very hot water, then sugar. Blend for 5 sec to mix. Add 4 tblspoons of soy lecithin and 15 drops of lemongrass oil and spearmint oil. Blend for a few minutes on low. Store in a dark container.


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

Same smell look and feel on my fingers as the original. My bees love it. Be careful it can incite robbing around strong hives.


----------

